# XB-70 Mid Air Photo's



## Gary Cain (Dec 14, 2022)

I have not seen these published anywhere, but that doesn't mean that they aren't out there. I just haven't seen them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Dec 14, 2022)

One of the numerous videos of it on YouTube.


----------



## Gary Cain (Dec 14, 2022)

mjfur said:


> One of the numerous videos of it on YouTube.





Yeah, I have seen the video's, but not the pictures. I just thought it was a little different.


----------



## mjfur (Dec 14, 2022)

Gary Cain previously of Dublin, CA?


----------



## Gary Cain (Dec 14, 2022)

mjfur said:


> Gary Cain previously of Dublin, CA?


Yup
Mr. F formerly of Andrew's AFB?


----------



## mjfur (Dec 14, 2022)

Yup.  How ya been? I'm headed to work, PM you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Cain (Dec 14, 2022)

mjfur said:


> Yup.  How ya been? I'm headed to work, PM you tomorrow.


Sounds good!


----------

